# Antelope European Mount Question's



## .54 (Sep 24, 2007)

If all goes well, I will be doing a Euro Mount Goat this weekend. I have done several deer before, all with terrific results.
This will be my first goat though.
So..... I know you have to boil off the horns. But does the boiling water discolor the horns? If so how bad?
I know some people "paint" the horns for a more black, rich color. What do you guys use for this? and will this take care of any discoloration?
Also, any good tricks for locating the horns back to their original postion without using the hole drilling method? Also is there something better than Bondo for reattatching them?
I dont much like the idea of drilling holes in the horns.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## SkullDesigns (Jul 13, 2010)

YOu could always bring it to me, I will beetle it and get it white with a gaurentee of no grease for a great price. As for the horns they are not black, they are a blackish brown and olive oil works great to give it the luster of a live lope


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The beetle method is pretty neat. 

I had a moose done with beetles and was quite pleased with it.


----------

